# summer sausage help



## country girl (Feb 3, 2009)

I have tried making my own summer sausage this year. They taste good and are pink in color but as the set a day or two in the fridge they start to turn dark mainly on one side. Somebody please help, it is driving me nuts!


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

What type of cure did you use in your recipe? Did the sticks lay on their side in the smoker or did you do it in the oven? What is the texture of the side that turns brown.


----------

